# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering voltage drop

## Moh_59

what is formula for voltage drop for applying cable?

----------


## jayanthikpd

Voltage drop is I^2 *R    or  V^2/R

----------


## mahesh3010

> Voltage drop is I^2 *R    or  V^2/R


worst answer

ans:I*R

----------


## ASIF_CURRENTS

Hi Moh,
There is no new formula for Cable Voltage Drop.
The formula is same IR=V. Only thing is that you know the Resistance of the cable you are going to apply which is significant only over a big length.

I think that's enough.

----------


## runsri

ir kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## zabeer

If you want to apply the voltage drop for the cable, first thing you have to know that, length of the cable, area of crossection, and its specific resistance, then you apply in basic formulas such as
      R=s*l/a
and voltage drop = I*R
here s= specific resistance
       l= length of the cable
       a= area of crossection
hope understand

----------

